# Workout gloves GHEY or not?



## Bobbyloads (Dec 12, 2020)

Just wondering your gay boys thoughts about this. Gloves or no gloves? At my gym looks like mostly no gloves. 




Yes they match my satchel.


----------



## creekrat (Dec 12, 2020)

My wife wears them only because I don't like calloused tug jobs.  I was just thinking about my hands yesterday.  After being out of the gym for a while I couldn't help but smile when I noticed my callouses back


----------



## Spongy (Dec 12, 2020)

people who judge others for wearing gloves while lifting live sorry lives.  Dudes wearing gloves don't bother me at all.  Sure, grip strength might not be the same, but who cares?  Jimmy ain't gonna miss out on gains because he wore gloves. 

That being said I would never wear gloves because meatheads and gym rats are some of the most judgemental people I have ever met in my life.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 12, 2020)

Let them judge i wear gloves lmao after my first skin that cracked open and i could not work out properly for over a week cause of the pain i rather look gay as shit and be protecting my hands.


----------



## Trump (Dec 12, 2020)

100% Homosexual


----------



## ccpro (Dec 12, 2020)

I wore them as a kid, espedially on new crosshatched curling bars.  Haven't worn them in years, or a belt or straps.  My hands are tough but soft for the ladies!  I don't care who does what, whatever makes you work out better.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 12, 2020)

I love the feel of Iron in my hands. I don't have grip issues so no problem here. For me, it just takes away part of the experience I love about lifting. I don't care what other people do. But if you're having grip strength issues, gloves aren't going to help you fix that.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 12, 2020)

Ghey'er than a picnic basket.

Nah, I really don't care if blokes wear 'em or not. Like Seek, I like to feel the bar in me hands when I lift plus my hands are already beat to hell so no worries about callouses but I don't hate on those who do wear 'em.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 12, 2020)

Some people sign contracts and use their hands for other things besides wanking it and working out. 

Hands that look like a day laborers with calluses usually not a good look


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 12, 2020)

No gloves . Don’t be afeared of callouses.


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 12, 2020)

NbleSavage said:


> Ghey'er than a picnic basket.
> 
> Nah, I really don't care if blokes wear 'em or not. Like Seek, I like to feel the bar in me hands when I lift plus my hands are already beat to hell so no worries about callouses but I don't hate on those who do wear 'em.



Gheyer than grandpa’s straw hat !


----------



## Chump16 (Dec 12, 2020)

ghey

not for me, but i really don't care


----------



## Deadhead (Dec 12, 2020)

I could care less


----------



## Tiny (Dec 12, 2020)

Are you walking around checking what guys are wearing and judging them? Or are you worried you'd look like a puss wearing them to other guys?


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 12, 2020)

Trump said:


> 100% Homosexual





upload your photo


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 12, 2020)

Tiny said:


> Are you walking around checking what guys are wearing and judging them? Or are you worried you'd look like a puss wearing them to other guys?


i’m a **** hair away from 37 years old married with kids man don’t give a **** what i look like and i wear gloves just wanted to see what everyone says and thought it would be a fun funny thread


----------



## Blacktail (Dec 12, 2020)

To each there own.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 12, 2020)

Arnie never said that. Marketed everything. 

What about if my gloves were hot pink?


View attachment 11017


----------



## DEADlifter (Dec 12, 2020)

I didn't use to wear gloves then my wife bought me some.  As some may remember she has a big pretty brown ass.  If I need to wear gloves for full access to that thang, the gym guys can kiss my glove wearing, booty rubbing, ghey ass.


----------



## DOOM (Dec 12, 2020)

Unless your a 65 year old woman you shouldn’t be using gloves or straps.

Still neither are as gay as dudes that work out in compression tops and tights.
No matter how jacked you are it’s still gay!


----------



## CJ (Dec 12, 2020)

Only Democrats wear gloves Bobby. :32 (20):


----------



## xyokoma (Dec 12, 2020)

What do these so called gloves even look like?

Srs doe, if chalk isn't enough should probs leave those plates to people in need.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 12, 2020)

DOOM said:


> Unless your a 65 year old woman you shouldn’t be using gloves or straps.
> 
> Still neither are as gay as dudes that work out in compression tops and tights.
> No matter how jacked you are it’s still gay!



speaking of gay & mark my words, this summers fashion is gunna be men in short shorts

already saw it start trending at the end of last summer


----------



## El Gringo (Dec 12, 2020)

John Ziegler said:


> speaking of gay & mark my words, this summers fashion is gunna be men in short shorts
> 
> already saw it start trending at the end of last summer


They’re already doing it. 

the worst is the tight skinny jeans fad. 

I thought they were for depressed Emo people who listen to hard core (I wanna kill myself) punk rock 

look, I don’t care what other people wear. I don’t care if you’re gay. But I don’t get all these guys wearing tight skinny jeans. 

if you’re gay, ok that makes sense as to why you’re wearing them. But don’t try to tell me you’re straight and eat pussy while wearing skinny jeans. You’re not fooling nobody. Especially the women. 

my girlfriend and her girlfriends talk about it all the time. They’re wondering why so many guys wear skinny jeans. They are not attractive towards women. Plus very few guys can pull it off. You have to be fit to wear them, and most guys wearing them are fat or skinny/fat and all the jeans do is make their gut look fatter because their legs look like sticks

and don’t even get me started on the high top Justin Bieber haircut that these skinny jean boys got going

okay... I guess I do care


----------



## dragon1952 (Dec 12, 2020)

I don't wear lifting gloves but after the COVID thing I started wearing cross-training gloves which are very thin.


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 12, 2020)

Personally, never.  Cracked hands? That's what superglue is for.  Don't care what anybody else wears.  Jockstrap and flipflops with those gloves? Party on dude.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Dec 12, 2020)

I gave up giving a shit about what anyone else thinks about me a long tome ago, because it was holding me back in life. That said, I prefer no gloves; I like the feel of the iron.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 12, 2020)

Tiny said:


> Arnie never said that. Marketed everything.
> 
> What about if my gloves were hot pink?
> 
> ...



Lmao funny movie here out this helmet on lmfao


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 12, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Only Democrats wear gloves Bobby. :32 (20):



If the glove fits lmao


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 12, 2020)

DOOM said:


> Unless your a 65 year old woman you shouldn’t be using gloves or straps.
> 
> Still neither are as gay as dudes that work out in compression tops and tights.
> No matter how jacked you are it’s still gay!



**** i hate to agree with you on anything but those compression shirts and pantyhose under shorts super gay


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 12, 2020)

Whats gay is not wearing what you want based on other opinions


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 12, 2020)

Straight30weight said:


> Whats gay is not wearing what you want based on other opinions



True but I wanna know peoples opinions on what they think is gay lmao 

Im gonna keep wearing the gloves regardless if the majority thinks it’s gay.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Dec 12, 2020)

Gloves???
I'm definitely not a glove wearer!
Not gonna judge anyone else!


----------



## Jin (Dec 12, 2020)

I wear gloves in the winter because the bar is air temperature and air temperature is below freezing. 

No insulation in my home gym and only a commercial grade spot heater for warmth. 

IMO it takes away from the experience. I hate wearing gloves for anything: gardening, skiing, fisting etc but sometimes you have to.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 12, 2020)

Jin said:


> I wear gloves in the winter because the bar is air temperature and air temperature is below freezing.
> 
> No insulation in my home gym and only a commercial grade spot heater for warmth.
> 
> IMO it takes away from the experience. I hate wearing gloves for anything: gardening, skiing, fisting etc but sometimes you have to.



Fisting no gloves? brave


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 12, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> True but I wanna know peoples opinions on what they think is gay lmao
> 
> Im gonna keep wearing the gloves regardless if the majority thinks it’s gay.


My bad. I misunderstood. Yeah if you wear gloves you definitely love the cock.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 12, 2020)

Straight30weight said:


> My bad. I misunderstood. Yeah if you wear gloves you definitely love the cock.



I’m bobby and i’m a big gay democrat


----------



## BrotherJ (Dec 12, 2020)

Eh - I try not to notice what other people are doing unless it's 1. epically retarded or 2. epically impressive.


----------



## BrotherIron (Dec 12, 2020)

Chalk. I break out Oly straps but don't wear gloves, never have, and never will.


----------



## ccpro (Dec 12, 2020)

Tiny said:


> Some people sign contracts and use their hands for other things besides wanking it and working out.
> 
> Hands that look like a day laborers with calluses usually not a good look



Funny I have no callouses....been doing this since I was 15.  Women often remark I must have an easy job because my hands are so soft...just sayin.


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 12, 2020)

Just like my sex, I like it 100% Raw.. no gloves!


----------



## Sickman (Dec 12, 2020)

The only time I've ever worn gloves was when I tore a callus off deadlifting and needed to let it heal.


----------



## Spongy (Dec 12, 2020)

DOOM said:


> Unless your a 65 year old woman you shouldn’t be using gloves or straps.



but why?  

If I'm working my back doing bent over barbell rows I'm gonna wear straps because my back won't activate the way I want it to if all I'm feeling is my forearms...

There are many excersizes I use straps for.  I'm trying to be big and have good symmetry.  Straps help with that.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 12, 2020)

BrotherJ said:


> Eh - I try not to notice what other people are doing unless it's 1. epically retarded or 2. epically impressive.



Hilarious cause very true. Only time i notice anything at the gym is if i’m looking for it like the glove today or exactly what you just said either it’s super retardedly funny/stupid or if something is done that makes me go damn i need to step my game up.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 12, 2020)

Sickman said:


> The only time I've ever worn gloves was when I tore a callus off deadlifting and needed to let it heal.



that’s why i started wearing them


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Dec 13, 2020)

I used to wear them,but I don’t anymore


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 13, 2020)

I remember getting flamed for using a barbell pad when I first came here, haven't used any protection since lol


----------



## Jin (Dec 13, 2020)

JuiceTrain said:


> I remember getting flamed for using a barbell pad when I first came here, haven't used any protection since lol



Yeah well, guys don’t use pads. 


Even though we’re now told that biological males can have their periods. 

I try not to be judgemental but that’s a line too far.


----------



## permabulker (Dec 13, 2020)

I wear them because they give me better grip and I can lift heavier. I don’t give a shit what people think about me.


----------



## Jin (Dec 13, 2020)

ryanharvey said:


> I wear them because they give me better grip and I can lift heavier. I don’t give a shit what people think about me.



C’mon Ryan. This was a softball lob just for you. You should have knocked it out of the park:

“I wear gloves because I’m gay”.


----------



## permabulker (Dec 13, 2020)

I don’t think being gay defines me. And neither does wearing gloves &#55357;&#56834; coincidence it may be. But I don’t care what others think about me. Oh also. As a gay guy (if that’s really where we are going here) I think skinny jeans and short shorts are ****ing ridiculous.


----------



## Jin (Dec 13, 2020)

ryanharvey said:


> I don’t think being gay defines me. And neither does wearing gloves &#55357;&#56834; coincidence it may be. But I don’t care what others think about me. Oh also. As a gay guy (if that’s really where we are going here) I think skinny jeans and short shorts are ****ing ridiculous.




I agree with everything you said and was just being silly


----------



## permabulker (Dec 13, 2020)

Jin said:


> I agree with everything you said and was just being silly



I can’t always detect tone on here. Glad to hear it lol. I just don’t see why so many here are so against gloves. Doesn’t make you any less of a man to Not want to make your hands full of gross hanging off skin. They aren’t war scars they are calluses &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Hooba (Dec 13, 2020)

I won't wear full gloves but I'll wear palm savers if I peel a callus and I don't want to hear the others complain about bleeding on the bar.  I try to be courteous to the others while I'm there.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 13, 2020)

SerialHooba said:


> I won't wear full gloves but I'll wear palm savers if I peel a callus and I don't want to hear the others complain about bleeding on the bar.  I try to be courteous to the others while I'm there.



Full gloves I can’t do the half finger ones lol


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 13, 2020)

Jin said:


> C’mon Ryan. This was a softball lob just for you. You should have knocked it out of the park:
> 
> “I wear gloves because I’m gay”.



Glove wearers on UGB = gay
nude pic requests are ok though lmfao


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 13, 2020)

Straps for heavy DL & shrugs


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 13, 2020)

one time someone (flyingdragon) posted a pic of a hook dick tranny doing a no hands fully erect helicopter spin with his ding ding


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 13, 2020)

John Ziegler said:


> one time someone (flyingdragon) posted a pic of a hook dick tranny doing a no hands fully erect helicopter spin with his ding ding



The comment pic I seen from him still haunts me to this day. I have flash backs of that image from time to time like it scarred me for life.


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 13, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> The comment pic I seen from him still haunts me to this day. I have flash backs of that image from time to time like it scarred me for life.



I see. How often do you think of it?


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 13, 2020)

The Phoenix said:


> I see. How often do you think of it?



Too often smh too often


----------



## Voyagersixone (Dec 13, 2020)

ryanharvey said:


> I can’t always detect tone on here. Glad to hear it lol. I just don’t see why so many here are so against gloves. Doesn’t make you any less of a man to Not want to make your hands full of gross hanging off skin. They aren’t war scars they are calluses 😂



this is such a fact. 
theres some dudes who have skin that’s already beat to hell or skin that’s naturally thick/tough so it’s fine. 

outside of my broken forearm issues (thanks CJ for the advice about straps!) - I can’t do too much weight or reps without gloves because it makes my hands raw. So it doesn’t seem worth it to me to make my hands hurt and then have to take time off training for them to heal - it’s counter productive. So gloves keep it from hurting and then I can stay consistent


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 13, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Too often smh too often



You shouldn’t think about it too long; it might turn you ghey - too much Dick on the mind.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 13, 2020)

The Phoenix said:


> You shouldn’t think about it too long; it might turn you ghey - too much Dick on the mind.



too late for me to turn gay just worried about the PTSD


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 13, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> The comment pic I seen from him still haunts me to this day. I have flash backs of that image from time to time like it scarred me for life.



one time I clicked on one of his links in the chat 

it was a bearded gay that had a nut on his beard right

next day I get a call from home at work 

gf had sifted through my history & wanted to know if I was gay


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 13, 2020)

John Ziegler said:


> one time I clicked on one of his links in the chat
> 
> it was a bearded gay that had a nut on his beard right
> 
> ...



LMAO would of loved to heard that explanation


----------



## Tiny (Dec 13, 2020)

If I showed up to your gym with a compression shirt that added 25% to your bench with a giant cok drawn on the front would you wear it?


----------



## DOOM (Dec 13, 2020)

John Ziegler said:


> one time I clicked on one of his links in the chat
> 
> it was a bearded gay that had a nut on his beard right
> 
> ...


Beard butter! :32 (18):


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 13, 2020)

Some guys think gloves are gay then go home to suck their boufreinds cock .


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Dec 13, 2020)

Yes, Ghey...


----------



## El Gringo (Dec 13, 2020)

Straight30weight said:


> Whats gay is not wearing what you want based on other opinions


What if you wear a crop top (showing way above the belly button) and speedos while you work out?

theres a guy who wears that everyday at my gym

he also wears gloves and a bandana on his head


----------



## German89 (Dec 13, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Just wondering your gay boys thoughts about this. Gloves or no gloves? At my gym looks like mostly no gloves.
> 
> 
> Yes they match my satchel.



Fukin - gay - as fuk.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 13, 2020)

Tiny said:


> If I showed up to your gym with a compression shirt that added 25% to your bench with a giant cok drawn on the front would you wear it?


no



Bro Bundy said:


> Some guys think gloves are gay then go home to suck their boufreinds cock .


smh



El Gringo said:


> What if you wear a crop top (showing way above the belly button) and speedos while you work out?
> gay as shit
> 
> theres a guy who wears that everyday at my gym
> ...





German89 said:


> Fukin - gay - as fuk.


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 13, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> Some guys think gloves are gay then go home to suck their boufreinds cock .



Maybe they just like the taste  and hate wearing glove  but I wouldn’t know, I don’t use gloves . ...LOL


----------



## German89 (Dec 13, 2020)

The Phoenix said:


> Maybe they just like the taste  and hate wearing glove  but I wouldn’t know, I don’t use gloves . ...LOL



are you defending the taste?


----------



## DF (Dec 13, 2020)

I tried gloves when I started workingout.  They got all sweaty & gross and were a pita to take off after.  I don’t see a need for them.  I’m sure we’ve all seen things at the gym that were much more ghey than gloves.... but yes,  ghey.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 13, 2020)

German89 said:


> are you defending the taste?


I think he’s saying he’s gay but don’t wear gloves


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 13, 2020)

DF said:


> I tried gloves when I started workingout.  They got all sweaty & gross and were a pita to take off after.  I don’t see a need for them.  I’m sure we’ve all seen things at the gym that were much more ghey than gloves.... but yes,  ghey.



I didn’t wear them when i started it was after the the skin ripping off i started.

Maybe i’ll give it another go and try it out again see how it goes.


----------



## BootySlayer (Dec 13, 2020)

If you have to ask this question, then it’s already too late. Enjoy the gay life OP


----------



## German89 (Dec 13, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> I think he’s saying he’s gay but don’t wear gloves



Maybe he likes a latex glove?

They say the thin ones are good to go - I personally cannot vouch for them.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 13, 2020)

BootySlayer said:


> If you have to ask this question, then it’s already too late. Enjoy the gay life OP



Alright booty pirate what ever you sayZ


----------



## BrotherIron (Dec 13, 2020)

Sickman said:


> The only time I've ever worn gloves was when I tore a callus off deadlifting and needed to let it heal.



That is what liquid glue is for...


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 13, 2020)

German89 said:


> are you defending the taste?



LOL  No  ne’er have tried tube steak   in underwear 🩲.


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 13, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> I think he’s saying he’s gay but don’t wear gloves



No, I said I too have a pink satchel like you @BobbyLoadzOfFun


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 13, 2020)

The Phoenix said:


> No, I said I too have a pink satchel like you @BobbyLoadzOfFun



Bro! it’s lavender get that shit right


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 13, 2020)

BrotherIron said:


> That is what liquid glue is for...



I tried using the liquid skin next time super glue it is


----------



## German89 (Dec 13, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> I tried using the liquid skin next time super glue it is


are you having a grip issue?


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 13, 2020)

German89 said:


> are you having a grip issue?



is that want causes it figured my skin was sensitive cause prior to staring to work out never really did any labor work


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 13, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Bro! it’s lavender get that shit right



Oh  no . I often get lilac and lavender mixed up; which one looks more hot pink?


----------



## DEADlifter (Dec 13, 2020)

Jin said:


> I wear gloves in the winter because the bar is air temperature and air temperature is below freezing.
> 
> No insulation in my home gym and only a commercial grade spot heater for warmth.
> 
> IMO it takes away from the experience. I hate wearing gloves for anything: gardening, skiing, fisting etc but sometimes you have to.



I am very impressed that your autocorrect changed fishing to fisting.  I thought my search history was wild.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 13, 2020)

The Phoenix said:


> Oh  no . I often get lilac and lavender mixed up; which one looks more hot pink?



Not pink damn it they purple family get your gay color knowledge on point son


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 13, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> I am very impressed that your autocorrect changed fishing to fisting.  I thought my search history was wild.



No he meant fisting lol


----------



## ccpro (Dec 13, 2020)

My wife said she wanted a "strap on", I guess she's getting serious about working out.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Dec 13, 2020)

ccpro said:


> My wife said she wanted a "strap on", I guess she's getting serious about working out.



whoa. Red card!


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 13, 2020)

I considered wearing them at the end if my prep for my meet. My deadlift bar was seriously destroying my hands. Had to stop using it and use my PowerBar for deads.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 14, 2020)

I went with out gloves today and looked super gay cause i just had a lavender satchel and nothing to match it


----------



## Jin (Dec 14, 2020)

All I know is that it’s gay to give another guy a handy WITHOUT gloves. So........ you do the math.


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 14, 2020)

ccpro said:


> My wife said she wanted a "strap on", I guess she's getting serious about working out.



LOL - tell her not those kind of straps...


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 14, 2020)

This all went way further south then I expected lmao but hilarious.


----------



## Kellkell26 (Dec 14, 2020)

I probably should wear some. :-/. I wash my hands SO much so my palms get really dry and it hurts.My little dry callouses get pinched sometimes as well. I feel like it might be a turn off if I go on a date and a guy feels like he's holding another man's hand lol. Might get some off Amazon here soon


----------



## Jin (Dec 14, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> This all went way further south then I expected lmao but hilarious.



Bobby is the Jerry Springer of thread making.


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Dec 14, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> I didn't use to wear gloves then my wife bought me some.  As some may remember she has a big pretty brown ass.  If I need to wear gloves for full access to that thang, the gym guys can kiss my glove wearing, booty rubbing, ghey ass.



Don’t remember, maybe we guys who missed seeing it will get another chance...


----------



## Solomc (Dec 15, 2020)

I feel gloves are totally warranted. Only if, and when you are standing in front of the mirror with you d!ck and balls stuffed between you legs admiring you progress.  #idontjudge

Solo


----------



## kittensandkilos (Dec 15, 2020)

Anytime I’ve worn gloves for anything it hurts my hands more than without. Includes bikes, baseball, whatever.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 15, 2020)

Jin said:


> Bobby is the Jerry Springer of thread making.


----------

